# et vui veure [et vull veure]



## Jenawen22

que significa:

*"et vui veure "*

veure=ver, creo, pero no entiendo lo demas.

gracias!


----------



## catatonia.today

Hola 

Me parece que está mal deletreado y tendría que ser "et vull veure".

Entonces sería "te quiero ver" or "I want to see you".


----------



## Jenawen22

muchas gracias! y como dices "igualmente"?


----------



## catatonia.today

igualment.

I have a link that might be of use for you. It searches Catalan <-> Spanish:

http://www20.gencat.cat/portal/site...110VgnVCM1000000b0c1e0aRCRD&vgnextfmt=default

Click the button underneath that says castellà-català. The only thing is that you don't have the option to read the page in Spanish. But still.


----------



## Jenawen22

Thanks! This will really help!


----------



## Isildur__

En algunes zones catalanoparlants, la pronunciació de la -ll final es fa com /i/, i de vegades fins i tot ho veus escrit...


----------



## xarruc

En el llibre All i Salobre de Josep Sagarra alterna entre "Vui" i "Vull".


----------



## xarruc

En el prefaci del llibre _El rem de trenta quatre_, de Joaquim Ruyra (1858-1939) es parla del registre popular, que en aquest cas seria la parla blanenca (de Blanes), que a més de fa servir l'article salat, té el següent:



> ...potser allò que és més observable és la _iodització,_ fenomen que consisteix a convertir, en algunes paraules, la consonant -_ll_- en la vocal -_i_-, transformació molt freqüent en d'altres indrets fins fa poc. Així, per exemple, _orelles_ esdevé _oreies, cabells_, _cabeis_ o _ulls, uis_. En alguns casos fins i tot arriba a desapareixer. Són els casos de _fues, cueres_ o _noa_ pels corresponents _fulles, culleres _i_ noia_.



(proleg per Lluïsa Julià i Capdevila)

Diu que la familia d'en Ruyra era d'allà i que ell mateix passava molt de temps amb els mariners del poble.​


----------



## Serrallonga

Bé, en el cas de "vui" crec que és general com a mínim de tot el parlar oriental. Encara recordo el dia que em vaig assabentar que era "vull" (m'ho va dir mon pare). Em va sorprendre. D'això deu fer uns 20 anys.
Suposo que és normatiu "vull" per una qüestió etimològica.


----------



## Demurral

For further information on this "LL becoming I"

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1051358&highlight=batll%F3
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1055852&highlight=batll%F3
(see first the first one, and then the other. They where split from the same thread!)

They are quite interesting!


----------

